
Arithmetic Optimization for Compilers by Randomly Generated Equivalent Programs [pdf] - tambourine_man
https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/ipsjtsldm/9/0/9_21/_pdf
======
nullc
One piece of really positive news here is that they did not detect any
miscompliation with this approach.

It would be interesting to run this on an early GCC 3 or 4... I bet it would
find plenty there.

------
vmorgulis
[https://github.com/ishiura-compiler/Orange3](https://github.com/ishiura-
compiler/Orange3)

